# buttermilk ranch



## spaZDaisE04 (Oct 25, 2004)

does anyone have a recipe for buttermilk ranch dressing?  I used to cheat and use the hidden valley brand powder mix and i think they took it off the market or the store discontinued them.  if anyone has it please post   thanks a bunch 

me


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 25, 2004)

*Buttermilk Ranch Salad Dressing*

This is one of our favorites - let it sit for at least a couple hours - it really helps - but if you can let it sit overnight it's that much better.

1 cup mayonnaise
1 cup buttermilk
1 TBS plus 1 tsp. chopped chives
2 tsp. minced parsley
1/4 tsp. garlic powder
1/4 tsp. cumin powder
1/4 tsp. onion powder
a pinch of cayenne
a pinch of paprika
salt and freshly ground pepper to taste

Blend everything together by hand or VERY briefly use a blender.

Makes 2 cups

NOTE:  seems to me I even made it one time using 1/2 mayo and 1/2 sour cream - then the rest was the same.  I think it helped not make it so "mayonaiseyy".


----------



## Juliev (Oct 26, 2004)

spaZDaisE04 said:
			
		

> does anyone have a recipe for buttermilk ranch dressing?  I used to cheat and use the hidden valley brand powder mix and i think they took it off the market or the store discontinued them.  if anyone has it please post   thanks a bunch
> 
> me



Did they really?..  I bought it just the first part of this year.  I made a layered salad and used Hidden Valley.  I found the packets at my local store.


----------



## spaZDaisE04 (Oct 26, 2004)

*ranch*

well, your from NY lol you know Tops and Wegmans right?  yeah i can't seem to find them and even Walmart doesnt sell them anymore lol


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 26, 2004)

Gosh, do I need to send a care package to New York?  I'm going to the store in a few and I'm going to look for this stuff!  I use it enough to miss it.


----------



## bege (Oct 30, 2004)

I use this recipe and like it very much.  DH who does not like store bought Ranch, likes it too.

Ranch-Style Dressing and Dip Mix
Make a basket up with 4-ounce jars of this mix, a decorative bag 
of croutons or crackers, and holiday napkins.

2 teaspoons salt 
2 teaspoons dried minced garlic or garlic powder 
3 tablespoons dried minced onion or onion powder 
2 teaspoons freshly ground pepper 
2 teaspoons sugar 
2 1/2 teaspoons paprika 
2 1/2 teaspoons dried parsley flakes 

Combine ingredients; blend well. Store in an airtight container. 
Give in decorative jars with directions below for dressing and dip. 
Makes 1/2 cup of mix, or 8 portions for dressing or dip.

Dressing:
In a bowl or jar combine 
    1/2 cup of mayonnaise and 
    1/2 cup buttermilk. 
Add 1 tablespoon mix and blend well.

Dip:
    1 cup mayonnaise 
    1 cup sour cream
Add 2 tablespoons of mix and blend well.


----------



## norgeskog (Jan 5, 2005)

I posted one above for Kitchennisse which was from Sara Moultons cook book, and it is really good.


----------

